# Hey friends



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Gigantic carp are located at cold creek trout camp by Sandusky now (3/2/19).. I watched this one eat my jig and twister(29" fish) it was small compared to the others.. had to deal with many large shad in the way... also you need to pay 5$ per person to fish here..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

We did not bring a net... shotty idea.. giants!!!! Were there to look for trout.. but huge carp were everywhere!!!! Guarantee that a state record common carp dwells in that clear water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Carp are fun to catch. IMO, both carp and trout taste about the same...

I have to get out to my local carp hole to see whether the ice is gone and they are active.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Never been there but I will be up in Sandusky bay soon. Where do you pay? Think they are still there? The carp I mean


----------

